# Show me your shooting board!



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been thinking about building a shooting board. I've been reading and perusing the internet for information, but I'd like some first hand info from you fine folks as well. What plane do you like best for yours? Size and extra features? Pictures???

I have seen some great stuff here.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I will take some pictures later.

I made a shooting board, and a 45 deg insert to help trimming mitres.

The first hand I purchased was a Record No. 5 in the late 90's so I used this.

The edge was not 90 deg after planing. This was due to the side of the Record plane being machined slightly off with respect to the sole. As luck would have it this was the right side. The left side was good, but I like to use the plane with the left hand so with a shooting board, the right side will be down for me.

I later purchased a Lee Valley Low Angle Smoother, which has both sides machined accurately. So this is the plane I would use today.

As I restore the plane I do check the machining of the sides just to see how good the old Stanley's were made. So far I see either the entire side is slightly off, or only a portion is good.

I can now appreciate why there are specific models made for use with a shooting board.


----------

